# Re-activating old profile



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sarah, Account is still there & I see your Email addy has changed. Do you still have access to both the Hotmail Accs ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sarah_casper2 said:


> All of the emails from my old one are on an auto forward to the new one so yes - I logged back into my old email just to check too!


Hi, I have sent an Email to the old Email addy, Email me new password you wish to use & I will change it on your original TTF Acc.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sarah_casper2 said:


> You can delete this account now too once it's all sorted!


Hi Sara, Password changed as requested. Once I see you have logged in I will delete this Acc.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm back!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm glad you are back. I thought the heat had got to Hoggy and he was talking to himself there for a moment :lol:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome back!  Thanks for your help, Hoggy! Let us know if there's anything we can help out with.

Cheers,
Natalie


----------

